# AMD 64 Bit PRO System



## squid_rocks (Jun 23, 2004)

Hi Folks,
Back with a bang.......  
I am planning to build a 64 bit cpu pc for myself.
Looked for some info on the net.
Seems like the CPU + Mobo will cost around 15-17k.
No idea on the other peripherals ......
Windows XP 64 bit is available for 1yr trial (beta)

can ne one suggest an inexpensive pc config using 64 bit pro?

cheers!
-=H=-


----------



## blade_runner (Jun 23, 2004)

Well if u assembling a 64 bit PC then it wont certainly be inexpensive ......although here are my suggestions !

AMD 64bit 3000+  12k or sumthng ( u can go for higher) (The FX series costs  much higher 35 to 40k) 
Motherboard - Asus K8V
1 GB DDR400 memory (Corsair, Kingston, any good brand) 
Ps wotever u do dont go for Hynix. Not that it's bad and all but doesnt go well with performance components.

The cpu and mobo here will be 12k + 7k = 19k. The ram might be 9k or sumthng. 

Wots ur budget btw, so that the suggestions can be much specific.


----------



## squid_rocks (Jun 23, 2004)

hey buddy,
thnx, but the problem is .... i am looking for a new pc (dumped the old one)..... and i am not able to decide between 32bit n 64 bit......32 bit i got the stuff perfect...............but not able to decide whether to buy the 64 bit.
coz it is the near future for comp ind.
so i wanted u folks views on a 64 bit system.
so that i can decide which one to go for.....
cheers
-=H=-


----------



## blade_runner (Jun 23, 2004)

squid_rocks said:
			
		

> hey buddy,
> thnx, but the problem is .... i am looking for a new pc (dumped the old one)..... and i am not able to decide between 32bit n 64 bit......32 bit i got the stuff perfect...............but not able to decide whether to buy the 64 bit.
> coz it is the near future for comp ind.
> so i wanted u folks views on a 64 bit system.
> ...



If u ask me then i think u shud go for the 64bit pc cuz it will be future-proof. It will be a bit costly but it will be worth it. Now-a-days ppl have started buying 64 bit based systems, so if u have the money then go for the 64 bit system.


----------



## squid_rocks (Jun 24, 2004)

thnx buddy  

Like i have already posted a thread on 64biy pc config and pricing.
can u give me a complete 64 bit pc config and pricing.  
then only i can decide whether to buy a 64bit or not.
as far as 32bit is concerned i will get a happ system for not more than 20k-25k....  
i have no idea abut 64bit mkt....
plz help  

cio
-=H=-
 8)


----------



## Sinnet (Jun 24, 2004)

buying a 64bit pc now is like buying a 155mm shell for a bofors gun when u own a AK47 
haha
it will take atleast 2 years for 64bit to go mainstream and till then ur pc will be obsolete 
and even if  winxp is 64bit u need 64bit apps to run on it 
which wont be there as widely availabe as 32bit till next 2 yrs 
so i'd advise go in for a 32bit processor like a AMD Athlon XP or if u can wait for Sempron 
but since u threw ut old pc go for a  AMD Athlon XP 
config would be ..... AMD Athlon XP 3200+ / ASUS A7N8X-E DELUXE board / 256x2 ddr400 ram / 80gb Samsunng SATA / etc 
and even though ppl r buying 64 bit pc's they run it in pure 32bit mode thus totally making 64bit useless 
as for better memory architecutre and handling in AMD 64bits then my answer is AMD Semprons will have same inbulit memory handling  thus making it equal to AMD 64's sans the 64 bit tag 
enjoy


----------



## suave_guy (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes 64-bit computing is the future but i think its really not a practical option to buy it now coz u wont be able to utilize its power and efficiency with today's application.

Dude u've dumped ur pc at a wrong time. You cud have just upgraded ur older pc and waited for 64-bit computing to settle down.

I also have a 2 yr. old configuration now, and i'm going to upgarde it soon. I'll buy 64-bit based platform pc only after windows releases it Longhorn O/S. I guess that'll be the best time for 64-bit computing market.

But still if u are an enthusiast and have spare money to spend then go for it!


----------



## squid_rocks (Jun 24, 2004)

hmmm...some views there... 8) 
well, if i tell u u guys will laugh...........but i have waited too long for this...... i mean i had a p2-400mhz and the other peripherals for it...160mb sdram, blah blah blah.....so i had to throw away my sys sometime...............  
well, now that the mkt trend seems to be settling for the 32bit....i might as well. go for the 32bit pc.............that is my decision as for today atleast...............and i think that around 18-20k will b needed for the 64bit cpu + mobo....................  
and in that amount i can get a complete 32bit pc.........  
so i think i will settle for a 32bit for now............  

thanks all for their views...............anything more to add?


----------



## blade_runner (Jun 25, 2004)

Sinnet said:
			
		

> buying a 64bit pc now is like buying a 155mm shell for a bofors gun when u own a AK47
> haha
> it will take atleast 2 years for 64bit to go mainstream and till then ur pc will be obsolete
> and even if  winxp is 64bit u need 64bit apps to run on it
> ...



Hey Sinnet man 2 years is a awful lot of time ur counting. I personally dont think it is gonna take that long. Now-a-days ppl are viewing 64 bit PCs also. Intels gonna come out with a 64 bit proc soon. We've got 64 bit linux and windows OSes. I think games and softwares are gonna follow. Since we are taking the backwards compatibility path, the adoption rate will b slow but two years i too long by my speculation. But anyways thats ur opinion and i respect that......


----------

